
Ask HN: Interview Process 2017 – You too are getting rejected? - cantpassstepone
I&#x27;ve been applying for jobs since early January and I keep getting rejected after the 1st or sometimes 2nd technical phone screen. I&#x27;ll be honest by saying it took me a few weeks to warm up. I&#x27;m now super hot and on top of my game, but I&#x27;m still getting rejected. I have +10 years of experience in the field, worked for the most &quot;prestigious&quot; companies in the field, studied hard for the last month on CS and basic interview questions. Despite nailing most of my interviews, I&#x27;m still getting kicked out for no reasons! I can&#x27;t pass the first phone screen! Again, I&#x27;ve switched jobs a few times in the past and landed gigs at the best companies. I&#x27;m honestly not Resume-over-rated... I took a year break and now I&#x27;m back on the market, what happened since last year?? I don&#x27;t get it.<p>As I mentioned in another topic, I often get a 9&#x2F;10 score on a technical phone screen. I got 10&#x2F;10 sometimes but still got rejected. 1-2 years ago I would have had 10 offers by now. So my question is, am I the only one getting randomly rejected in 2017?<p>Thanks for any info!
======
johnhenry
How do you know you're nailing most of your interviews? How do you know that
you're getting these specific scores -- are the companies that reject you
giving you a score afterwards? Which field are you in? Which companies do you
consider "prestigious" (or if you can't name them specifically, what makes
them so)? The answers to these questions could give us insight on your
situation and help us help you better.

~~~
cantpassstepone
I've been interviewed many many times in my career. I switched jobs about 7
times always going through the standard hiring process. Looking for better
opportunities and higher challenges. So, this is based on my knowledge and
experience I'd say. It's subjective indeed, but I've interviewed candidates as
well from junior to staff and I know when an interviewer is happy or not.
Still subjective though.

prestigious = Google/FB etc.

Most of the questions I get lead to a "you know it" or "you don't know it"
kind of answers. If you know it then you explain how it works. If not, I
personally consider that a failure. Sometimes we go into edge cases, same
scenario... you know when you give the right answer or if you doubt then it's
a failure. In terms of coding challenges on a shared code collaboration tool,
I would say that I come up with a working solution, on time, using a great
approach. I might have failed one or 2 coding challenges (fail = needed a tip
to move forward), but I knew right away I wouldn't count on these interviews.
Some interviewers would verbally approve my solution, some would simply move
on to the next question.

From what I've been doing in the past, this would easily move the process to
the next step or onsite interview.

~~~
johnhenry
Have you considered looking for jobs that require more skill and pay more than
what you got before? It sounds counterintuitive, but a while back, I was going
through a lot of interviews and not getting hired. I then started looking for
jobs that paid significantly more. These seemed more concerned about how I
would preform on the job than how I would preform on some random irrelevant
task that proves how much I studied for random irrelevant tasks. There could
be a number of other hidden factors at work here and I can't guarantee that it
will work, but if you are currently not getting paid, it's worth a shot.

------
throwaway020117
I am a developer back in the job market and find frustration with tech
industry hiring as well.

I've read that a lot of passing these interviews is just preparedness through
practice. If you ever want to schedule a mock interview with a fellow dev,
shoot me an email: hn.forwards@mailhero.io ( ill send my resume )

